# Minnesota Antique & Classic Bicycle Club - Annual Fall Classic & Bike Ride 9/21/14



## thatonejohn (Sep 9, 2014)

I'll just leave this here, since it's less than 2 weeks away.  Boom Island to the Stone Arch Bridge via Nicollet Island and return on the west bank.  3.8 miles by my count.  Ride usually starts a little after 1.  Best Bike contest after the ride.  Who'll win the traveling trophy this year?


----------

